# FreeBSD 10.1 PPPoE connection issues



## enslaved (Jun 12, 2015)

Given the frustration with vendor solutions for home DSL routers with them not being able to do what I need it to do , I have started building a fFreeBSD 10.1 router the biggest hurdle I am having is getting it to connect natively using PPPoE.

I have added the following options to the kernel config:

```
device pflog
options         ALTQ
options         ALTQ_CBQ        # Class Based Queuing (CBQ)
options         ALTQ_RED        # Random Early Detection (RED)
options         ALTQ_RIO        # RED In/Out
options         ALTQ_HFSC       # Hierarchical Packet Scheduler (HFSC)
options         ALTQ_PRIQ       # Priority Queuing (PRIQ)
options         NETGRAPH
options         NETGRAPH_ETHER
options         NETGRAPH_PPPOE
options         NETGRAPH_SOCKET
```
I have the following in the ppp.conf file:

```
default:
set device PPPoE:em1
set speed sync
set mru 1492
set mtu 1492
set ctsrts off
enable lqr
add default HISADDR
set timeout 0
set redial 0 0

# Network Address Translation (NAT)
nat enable yes
nat log yes
nat same_ports yes
nat unregistered_only yes
enable dns
telstra:
set authname myusername
set authkey mypassword
```
The problem I am having is that I managed to briefly connect but I am getting the following errors in the /var/log/ppp.log:

```
un 12 11:16:07 fw-ooc ppp[776]: Phase: bundle: Establish
Jun 12 11:16:07 fw-ooc ppp[776]: Phase: deflink: Enter pause (3) for redialing.
Jun 12 11:16:10 fw-ooc ppp[776]: Phase: deflink: Connected!
Jun 12 11:16:10 fw-ooc ppp[776]: Phase: deflink: opening -> dial
Jun 12 11:16:10 fw-ooc ppp[776]: Phase: deflink: dial -> carrier
Jun 12 11:16:11 fw-ooc ppp[776]: Phase: Received NGM_PPPOE_ACNAME (hook "wpj8-pier")
Jun 12 11:16:11 fw-ooc ppp[776]: Phase: Received NGM_PPPOE_SESSIONID
Jun 12 11:16:11 fw-ooc ppp[776]: Phase: Received NGM_PPPOE_SUCCESS
Jun 12 11:16:11 fw-ooc ppp[776]: Phase: deflink: carrier -> login
Jun 12 11:16:11 fw-ooc ppp[776]: Phase: deflink: login -> lcp
Jun 12 11:16:12 fw-ooc ppp[776]: Phase: bundle: Authenticate
Jun 12 11:16:12 fw-ooc ppp[776]: Phase: deflink: his = CHAP 0x05, mine = none
Jun 12 11:16:12 fw-ooc ppp[776]: Phase: Chap Input: CHALLENGE (16 bytes from wpj8-pier)
Jun 12 11:16:12 fw-ooc ppp[776]: Phase: Chap Output: RESPONSE (myusername)
Jun 12 11:16:13 fw-ooc ppp[776]: Phase: Chap Input: SUCCESS
Jun 12 11:16:13 fw-ooc ppp[776]: Phase: deflink: lcp -> open
Jun 12 11:16:13 fw-ooc ppp[776]: Phase: bundle: Network
Jun 12 11:16:14 fw-ooc ppp[776]: Warning: 0.0.0.0: Change route failed: errno: Value too large to be stored in data type
```
Initially I thought it might be related to the having ipv6 running on the system, that I removed when I recompiled the kernel.  Any ideas as to why this doesn't want to connect ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## netsick (Apr 10, 2017)

I'm seeing the same thing in FreeBSD 11.0 (not working) using the same config I had in FreeBSD 9.1 (working)

I've submitted a bug - https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=218517


----------



## trev (Apr 10, 2017)

It's been too long ... 17 years ... since I used dialup ppp with Telstra, but my crusty old ppp.linkup file from 2000 contains this (for manually started connections):


```
telstra:
 delete ALL
 add 0 0 HISADDR
```

which deleted the default route(s) and added the new one to Telstra's router. Does that help? (remove add default HISADDR from ppp.conf)


----------

